# Learning Style by MBTI Type



## Alpengeist19 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm just curious as to whether there is any correlation between your type and your leaning style. As for myself, I am an INTP and very much an auditory learner. If you give me a textbook and tell me to learn something out of it, it will never happen (mostly because I'll be too lazy to read it!), but if you read it to me I would be perfectly fine.

What about y'all?


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

On my right side usually.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Thomas60 said:


> On my right side usually.


I personally prefer the left.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

If I was to draw anything from an appallingly small sample size it would be
Ti = Auditory
Ni = Visual
Te = Kinesthetic


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm on the fence between kinesthetic and visual (INFP). I can't learn by auditory at all though. For example, I struggle with audio books. I rarely can actually remember what happens, whereas I can still remember things word for word from books I've read months ago.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Definitely auditory.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

Visual learner, certainly. I don't rely on my hearing since it has given me enough trouble.


----------



## Taikand (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm an iNTj and call your theory bollocks.It is not backed by any experiment.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Kinesthetic. ENFP. ^^ Interestingly enough, I'm also right-brain dominant. And apparently that's part of the reason I have kinesthetic leanings.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Kinesthetic NF, here. Hands on and spacial


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

Julia Bell said:


> Kinesthetic. ENFP. ^^ Interestingly enough, I'm also right-brain dominant. And apparently that's part of the reason I have kinesthetic leanings.


I'm the same way  Though, I do need a combination of all three to be effective; Auditory stimulation usually in the form of music helps, in addition to reciting things back to myself, being able to visually *see* it to verify that I'm not misinterpreting something (hear one thing, think another), but most of all kinesthetic learning fits me well. I can't retain information until I can walk around and think it through. Auditorial for information collecting, visual for verification and kinesthetic for solidification of the knowledge into my mind.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I have found to be an ISFP kinesthetic/visual learner.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Kinesthetic apparantly. In combination with visual.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

INTJ and pretty auditory. I always got in trouble in school for not taking notes during powerpoints. The teachers just didn't seem to understand that all they had to do was say something and then I'd remember it. Writing things down has always been a complete waste of my time. :dry:


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm an ISTJ and primarily an auditory learner. 
However, I have found that depending on what I'm doing I can employ either of the other two learning styles, and sometimes I can even blend all three together at once. This especially comes in handy for things like dancing or picking up a new craft.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

ENTP - Kinesthetic. I need to get my hands dirty. :happy:


----------



## Alediran (Aug 31, 2011)

INFP. Strongly visual learner with good skill at kinesthetic learning too.


----------



## Impact Calculus (Mar 29, 2012)

I've found myself to be mostly auditory. Visuals are a nice bonus when coupled with lectures.


----------



## cades (Apr 25, 2012)

Alpengeist19 said:


> I'm just curious as to whether there is any correlation between your type and your leaning style. As for myself, I am an INTP and very much an auditory learner. If you give me a textbook and tell me to learn something out of it, it will never happen (mostly because I'll be too lazy to read it!), but if you read it to me I would be perfectly fine.
> 
> What about y'all?


 This is so true of me. I'm taking an online course right now about biology, which I don't have much interest in just the normal things of biology which are taught and I'm like 3 weeks into the course (of 10 weeks) and haven't read a thing lol. Just do the minimum amount of work to get an A. The final exam (only non-open book thing isn't worth to much so if I fail it I'll still have a good grade lol)



INTJ_Eagle said:


> INTJ and pretty auditory. I always got in trouble in school for not taking notes during powerpoints. The teachers just didn't seem to understand that all they had to do was say something and then I'd remember it. Writing things down has always been a complete waste of my time. :dry:


I just draw things to make it look like i'm working.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

My general impression coming into this thread is that audial learners are probably more linear (as the data flow is extremely linear) while the visual learners lean more towards spatial/big-picture. Books are a kind of combination of spatial and linear -- they include pictures which is visual, the letters themselves are visual images, but they are read linearly yet can also be seen in context of each other.


----------

